# Capacitor de arranque para motor de compresor



## dark089 (Sep 30, 2014)

hola amigos del foro no se muy bien donde va este tema favor que los moderadores lo coloquen donde corresponde.

bueno en el fondo del patio había un compresor de la marca *Sears*, según mi papa que no funcionaba (se lo regalaron, desarme el compresor, le faltaba el capacito según yo es el de arranque, bueno desmonte lo que era el pistón que se encuentra unido al motor, separa el motor, el motor salen 4 cables según mi pequeña investigación me dice que 2 cables es la de la bobina del motor y los otros 2 son dela bobina del arranque,la bobina principal mede 2.7 ohm y la bobina de arranque mide 7.2 ohm, según yo y con unas mediciones de internet mas o menos se encuentran en las medidas normales, me disidí y los conecte ala bobina primaria y le di un puche y el motor funciono.

ahora mi pregunta es que tipo de capacitor será, me encontré que hay capacitores de arranque y capacitores de trabajo como saber que capacitor es el que lleva este compresor, mañana subo especificaciones del motor rpm,hp, etc.

saludos ...


----------



## dark089 (Oct 1, 2014)

las es pesificaciones del motor son
 1/2 hp, 60hz, 3450 rpm,115 volts, 9.5 ampers

 no se si algunas de estas especificaciones sirvan para algo y encontrar el valor del mismo


----------



## AVILA (Oct 1, 2014)

saludos al foro, revisa si trae centrifugo (sistema de balancines que cuando alcanza velocidad retraen un micro que desconecta al devanado de arranque) si es así, compra uno de 15 mF 400v de uso interrumpido, si no trae centrifugo compra uno de 10 a 15 mF 400v uso constante.


----------



## dark089 (Oct 1, 2014)

si tiene el centrifugo, le falta la parte del contacto, crees que vendan centrífugos? la verdad nunca avía reparado 1 de estos motores y no se si se vendan los repuesto universales? o algo por el estilo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

Si se vende la plaqueta, o sinó comprá un relé amperimetrico o un PTC de refrigeración de 1/2 hp 

Para el valor del capacitor hay tablas según hp , tensión de alimentación y rpm


----------



## AVILA (Oct 1, 2014)

en México es fácil conseguirlos, no se en que país estés, entiendo que te falta el micro? este lo puedes adaptar si no lo consigues.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

http://industria.yoreparo.com/bobinados/capacitor-para-motor-electrico-t1338217.html


----------



## dark089 (Oct 1, 2014)

@DOSMETROS ese fuel el video que vi que me di cuenta del interruptor centrifugo y de la bobina primaria y la de arranque  y me encuentro en mexica bueno en Tamaulipas pero supongo que si lo encuentro ya les aviso como me va con el


----------



## dantonio (Oct 2, 2014)

En cuanto a hallar un valor aproximado para el condensador de arranque, te sugiero 
mirar este link:
https://www.mediafire.com/?qa50xrrgvcczr5a
Saludos.


----------



## dark089 (Oct 7, 2014)

amigo @DOSMETROS conecte el motor como esta en el video, y se fue la luz en mi casa , desconecte todo restablecí la luz y medí con el multímetro y entre la bobina primaria y la de arranque hay continuidad? es normal eso? ya que alimentar el motor en la bobina primaria hay 120v en la de arranque, esa medición la no hice, según mi entender esto esta internamente y seria para no puentear lo que es la bobina primaria con la de arranque por fuera?

 o tu que crees que el motor este malo? pero si lo estuviera no funcionara, o simplemente se calentaría en exceso y no pasa esto.

 y con respecto a lo del capacitor ya me tienen medio liado unos me dicen que compre uno de 1uf a 2 a otros que de 15 a 20 uf y en la documento de dantonio dicen que de 170uf a 240uf yo le coloque uno de 3.5uf que fue el que conseguí en el trabajo


 saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2014)

Para un motor de 1/2 hp le corresponde un "capacitor electrolítico de arranque de 170uf a 240uf" , si no tubiera plaqueta de arranque le iría un "capacitor al aceite de trabajo" que no es tu caso. 

Si tenés acceso a las dos bobinas , se debe alimentar una linea al común (union de las dos bobinas) y la otra línea a bobina de trabajo y de ahí con un pulsador en serie con el capacitor darle solo un pulso en el momento de enchufarlo al arranque .

Si el motor funciona , se compra la plaqueta y se ensambla definitivo


----------

